# What the hell are you guys doing?



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You're 5 and 5 in your last 10. 

You've jump frogged Philly, and with a couple more wins you could go up 4 spots in overall record standings.

Why? Tank you idiots. Tank.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Do they really say "jump frogged" instead of leapfrogged in Canada?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Do they really say "jump frogged" instead of leapfrogged in Canada?


We all say cement up here and not Sea ment.


****ing dumb Americans.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> We all say cement up here and not Sea ment.
> 
> 
> ****ing dumb Americans.


Hey now... we say cement... unless you're talking about the south, but they don't count.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Orlando can get themselves a cornerstone player they'll be dangerous. A guy who's still trying to prove he can lead a playoff team himself, like Kevin Love or Chris Bosh (or maybe even Lance, even though he's not a great fit), would be smart to sign on there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> If Orlando can get themselves a cornerstone player they'll be dangerous. A guy who's still trying to prove he can lead a playoff team himself, like Kevin Love or Chris Bosh (or maybe even Lance, even though he's not a great fit), would be smart to sign on there.


Lance, Oladipo, and Wiggins/Parker/Smart? None of those guys are bench guys.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Lance, Oladipo, and Wiggins/Parker/Smart? None of those guys are bench guys.


Their best lineup is probably the one that puts Tobias Harris at power forward, where he can bully smaller guys in the post and drive around bigger guys (kind of like Carmelo, if you squint hard enough). If we go with this theoretical, I'd be alright with Lance and Oladipo acting as twin combo guards without a traditional point guard and a Wiggins-Harris-Vucevic frontcourt.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think there's a decent chance we sign Stephenson this summer, but more likely save the cap space for 2015 where we would have the space for two max guys. Most likely two lotto picks this year too. Would love to roll out an Ennis/Oladipo/Wiggins/Harris/Vucevic lineup next year. Not that far fetched either. For a bad draft, I think we hit big time with Oladipo. Not a number one, best player on a title team guy, but an excellent number two. Great character, high effort, hard worker, plays both sides of the ball. 

I'm not crazy about winning these games now and losing ping pong balls, but as long as it's Oladipo and guys in the long term plan doing it and gaining valuable experience like last night I'm fine. If Jameer starts firing up 30 shots and leads us to an expected win, then I'll be pissed.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Keep on winning Orlando.. don't listen to r-star


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando winning is not a bad thing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Orlando winning is not a bad thing.


How so? If they win a couple more games they'll move in front of Boston, Sacramento, LA and Utah. That's not smart when you've clearly spent the first half of the season tanking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> How so? If they win a couple more games they'll move in front of Boston, Sacramento, LA and Utah. That's not smart when you've clearly spent the first half of the season tanking.



Because I'm a Lakers fan, that's how so.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Because I'm a Lakers fan, that's how so.


Ah, figured you may have meant that right after I made my post. Looks as though I was correct.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I think there's a decent chance we sign Stephenson this summer, but more likely save the cap space for 2015 where we would have the space for two max guys. Most likely two lotto picks this year too. Would love to roll out an Ennis/Oladipo/Wiggins/Harris/Vucevic lineup next year. Not that far fetched either. For a bad draft, I think we hit big time with Oladipo. Not a number one, best player on a title team guy, but an excellent number two. Great character, high effort, hard worker, plays both sides of the ball.
> 
> I'm not crazy about winning these games now and losing ping pong balls, but as long as it's Oladipo and guys in the long term plan doing it and gaining valuable experience like last night I'm fine. If Jameer starts firing up 30 shots and leads us to an expected win, then I'll be pissed.


I know you're going to hate hearing me say this, but a Smart/Oladipo backcourt is going to be a monster. If I were Orlando I might take him in front of anyone save Embiid (and if I were drafting #1 I would strongly consider letting the Sixers have Embiid for both of their lottery picks and tabbing Smart and Cauley-Stein).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> I know you're going to hate hearing me say this, but a Smart/Oladipo backcourt is going to be a monster. If I were Orlando I might take him in front of anyone save Embiid (and if I were drafting #1 I would strongly consider letting the Sixers have Embiid for both of their lottery picks and tabbing Smart and Cauley-Stein).


You're right, I do hate hearing that. Smart and Cauley-Stein are probably my two least favorite players of any of the potential lottery picks in this draft, I would be livid if we traded Embiid for them. If we're going to take a combo guard to play alongside Oladipo I hope it's Exum. If the Magic have the #1 overall pick they better not be trading down for more picks. They're in a position where they need a superstar, not 3 lower lotto picks (remember they're getting a 1st rounder from Denver this year too).


----------

